# Eclipse: Ausführen eines Programmes ohne Ant möglich?



## marcels87 (14. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute, ich habe bereits die Suchfunktion benutzt, die meisten Ant-Threads gehen aber in eine falsche Richtung!
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ein Bekannter hat mit Eclipse eine Java-Datei geschrieben und ich habe mir eben Eclipse eingerichtet! Wenn ich die Datei ausführen will, kommt das Fenster: Run as... Ich habe darin zweimal Ant build zur Auswahl, das Programm startet jedoch nicht. Es erscheint die Meldung: Unable to find an Ant File to run!
Bei meinem Bekannten habe ich aber gesehen, dass dieser nichts auswählen musste! Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Wildcard (14. Mai 2009)

Wohl eher run as java application wenn es eine Java Datei ist.


----------



## marcels87 (14. Mai 2009)

Es ist eine .java Datei, aber es tritt immer das Problem mit Ant auf!


----------



## Wildcard (14. Mai 2009)

Nix ant, du benutzt glaube ich die falschen Knöpfe. Mit Ant hat das nichts zu tun


----------



## marcels87 (14. Mai 2009)

Ich drücke den grünen Run As-Button, daraufhin kommt die Aufforderung, Ant- Build auszuwählen! Habe ich vielleicht irgendetwas noch nicht konfiguriert, was zum normalen laufen nötig wäre?


----------



## marcels87 (14. Mai 2009)

Habe gerade gemerkt, dass ich die Datei über die Eingabeaufforderung kompilieren und starten kann, die Datei ist also in Ordnung!


----------



## marcels87 (14. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube, dass Eclipse den falschen Dateityp erstellt hat bzw. ich nicht den richtigen eingestellt habe. In der Registerkarte haben die Applikationsdateien ein blau umrandetes J
und meine Datei hat ein komplett blaues J. Hilft das vielleicht weiter?

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## Wildcard (14. Mai 2009)

marcels87 hat gesagt.:


> Ich drücke den grünen Run As-Button, daraufhin kommt die Aufforderung, Ant- Build auszuwählen! Habe ich vielleicht irgendetwas noch nicht konfiguriert, was zum normalen laufen nötig wäre?



Gibt meherer. Ich denke du verwendest den mit dem Werkzeugkasten und das ist der falsche.


----------



## marcels87 (14. Mai 2009)

Kann ich den Dateitypen denn auf Application ändern? Denn die vom Programm erstellten Dateien wie Hello World haben anscheinend einen anderen Dateitypen oder so ähnlich!


----------



## Wildcard (14. Mai 2009)

marcels87 hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich den Dateitypen denn auf Application ändern? Denn die vom Programm erstellten Dateien wie Hello World haben anscheinend einen anderen Dateitypen oder so ähnlich!


Ich weiß nicht was du meinst, benutz einfach den richtigen Knopf...
Bei Help gibt es auch Cheat Sheets die dir step für step erklären wie man zB eine Java Klasse anlegt und ausführt.


----------



## marcels87 (14. Mai 2009)

Okay, danke für den Tipp!


----------

